# Image: "What Yall Call The American Dream Was Built On A Black Nightmare"



## AveryJarhman (Jan 25, 2016)

Log into Facebook | Facebook

*"What Yall Call The American Dream Was Built On A Black Nightmare."*

Sadly the oppression and cruelty suffered by African people during America's development has today "largely" been replaced by a "Black Nightmare" responsible for OPPRESSING the lives of countless numbers of American children deprived of experiencing a fairly happy 'Average Joe and Josie' American kid childhood Kendrick Lamar laments he, his three siblings and numerous cousins were deprived of enjoying by his "living wild" Violent Felon embracing family and community members.

In his 2015 Grammy award winning Rap Performance titled "I", Kendrick Lamar writes, "I've been dealing with depression ever since an adolescent."

In a January 20, 2011 LAWeekly interview posted online Kendrick, born in 1987, the same year songwriter Suzanne Vega wrote a song about child abuse and *VICTIM DENIAL* that was nominated for a Grammy award, told the interviewer:

*"Lamar's parents moved from Chicago to Compton in 1984 with all of $500 in their pockets. "My mom's one of 13 [THIRTEEN] siblings, and they all got SIX kids, and till I was 13 everybody was in Compton," he says."*

**"I'm 6 years old, seein' my uncles playing with shotguns, sellin' dope in front of the apartment."**

*"My moms and pops never said nothing, 'cause they were young and living wild, too. I got about 15 stories like 'Average Joe.'"*

Kendrick Lamar Talks About ‘u,’ His Depression & Suicidal Thoughts (Pt. 2) | MTV Video News April 2015

There is a reason Kendrick and Tupac Shakur rap or speak about depression and suicidal thoughts. That reason has everything to do with both of them being emotionally abused and maltreated by their PRIMARY maternal caretaker during a critical period of their human development.

Child Abuse and Child Neglect is *NIGHTMARE *for all kids regardless of their skin tone or ethnic background.
_________________
Doctors Ross and Dietz offer insights into how our Early Childhood Development plays a key role in determining the type of individual we mature into.

Robert K. Ross, MD, President and CEO of The California Endowment, addressed inmates at Ironwood State Prison offering a compelling overview of the role that exposure to childhood trauma plays in the lives of *emotionally troubled* and chronically ill American teens and adults.


At 2:12:25 in this documentary about Mafia hitman and victim of Early Childhood Trauma/Abuse, Richard "The Iceman" Kuklinski, Dr. Park Dietz explains why young Richard most likely developed into a emotionally disturbed, paranoid, cruel, heartless teen and man who did not give a frig about anyone else, including his wife and kids.


Peace.
__________________________
*(NY Times May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suicide by Black Children Surprises Researchers)*

Black *(Children's)* Lives Matter; Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect*; End Community Violence, Police Fear & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## Tank (Jan 25, 2016)

Evolution has oppressed blacks


----------

